# nanobsd open /dev/ttyv0: No such file or directory



## eyebone (Jun 17, 2010)

hej folks,

after some time, i looked again into building some devices with the neat nanobsd code.
images are building fine now, configurations - seem - to work so far, but running in the following issue which prohibits me to get a shell onto the system:


```
Jun 17 19:07:02 forum getty[1574]: open /dev/ttyv0: No such file or directory
```

this of course happens with all the other virtual ttys as well, for some reason i do not get a login through serial console even if:

```
ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   dialup  off secure
```
is defined  i guess it is the same problem, as a virtual /dev/tty has to get assignend.

the hardware i am talking about is a soekris 5501, src tree is uptodate with a stamp this morning for 8-STABLE

thanks and best regards,


----------



## aragon (Jun 17, 2010)

Generally you won't have syscons(4) compiled in on a nanobsd kernel, so ttyv* shouldn't exist and must be disabled in /etc/ttys.

Not sure why your serial port isn't working.  Check baud rate settings?  Is it working with the Soekris BIOS?  At what point in the boot sequence does it stop working?


----------



## eyebone (Jun 18, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Generally you won't have syscons(4) compiled in on a nanobsd kernel, so ttyv* shouldn't exist and must be disabled in /etc/ttys.



ah ok. makes sense.



			
				aragon said:
			
		

> Is it working with the Soekris BIOS?  At what point in the boot sequence does it stop working?



well, serial port is working perfectly for soekris bios and freebsd bootup. so i can track the whole process. 

now as i think about it i observed different kind of behavior.
usually i am not able through the serial port to get a newline(pressing enter gives no result), sometimes this is working during the boot process but usually not. now ended up at the point where usually the login/password is presented, nothing happens.
i just thought ok thats it, yesterday night i just let it run by accident for >30min. and observed some `IRQ` error messages. now as i think about it, i will try to reproduce them. and putting them here.

UPDATE

after a timeframe of 30min the serial console was able to send "carriage return" to the device resulted in the following output:

```
Jun 17 22:34:38 forum kernel: stray irq7
```
i recognized, when i wait long enough(the timeframe above) i can use the network interface as well. so for me it seems like that for some odd reason the device is staling somehow ...

best regards,


----------

